# Putting Eureka MDL back together - help!



## Roopster (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I've recently purchased a Eureka MDL (looks very similar to a bigger Mignon / MCF) and have just finished giving it a really good clean (took me a while to find time to get the bottom burr carrier off...) but didn't take the motor out.

However, when I put it back together it seems to burrs are touching so tightly they won't spin. I quickly stopped it and took the top burr assembly off and checked that the bottom burr is spinning fine.

Then I backed off the grind setting to as far as I can go without the rotating knob starting to come off. But I still have to same problem.

I'm a bit baffled to what I've done as it was working fine before I took it apart. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Roopster (Mar 21, 2013)

mmm...i tried taking the burr assembly apart again and the bottom burr carrier seems stuck now and won't come out...


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Sounds like you have the bottom carrier on wrong somehow


----------



## Roopster (Mar 21, 2013)

I think you're right Shrink, but I'm not really sure how since it just slides on...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

the bottom bur should only go on one way, if it is forced yo will struggle to get it back off.


----------



## Roopster (Mar 21, 2013)

I managed to get it off by taking the top half of doser off the front and turning the setting the the finest grind so I could get a screwdriver under the carrier and lever it out.

Looking at the carrier, it seems that the centre is not completely circular. There is a slightly flatter bit on one side of tr hole. Mine looks a bit damaged now too. I'll upload a couple of photos. Coffechap, what do you mean that the bottom burr only goes on one way?

Also I'm not sure if I mixed up the bottom and top burrs - does that matter?


----------



## Roopster (Mar 21, 2013)

Here's a close up of the damage where some if the metal in the hole has sheared away


----------



## Roopster (Mar 21, 2013)

The photos are of the underside if the lower burr carrier


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

pm your telephone number


----------

